# Miniature for Solo Piano



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

A small piece I wrote recently. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Arthur Olins (Mar 19, 2016)

I listened to this piece several times, thought I heard a little Mompou and Britten in there, maybe an influence of yours?
Very nice, you should put together a suite.


----------

